# Connecting to certain Wi-Fi networks



## pjrebordao (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm fairly new to kindles as I recentely bought a K3 wifi only.
When trying to connect to certain networks, I get the message "Enterprise or peer-to-peer networks not supported". Anyway to get around this ??


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. Those networks are not supported by the kindle so there's no way around it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

dimples said:


> Unfortunately, no. Those networks are not supported by the kindle so there's no way around it.


I get the same response when I try to connect to the wi-fi 'hotspot' on my phone. My iPod and iPad both work fine with it, but not my Kindle. What exactly are Enterprise / peer to peer networks?


----------



## pjrebordao (Oct 12, 2010)

That's what happens with me. I was trying a Nokia E71.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Most Wi-Fi networks are client/server.  A single server handles communications and makes decisions as to what gets transmitted to each computer on the system.

In a peer-to-peer system, each computer has the same capabilities and can initiate and control communications.

The Kindle can be a client only.  It doesn't have the ability to operate peer-to-peer.


----------



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I get this error now when I try to connect to the hotspot generated by my iMac using internet sharing.  Usually this works fine.  I don't think I have done any updates or anything that would have broken this.  Anyone know how to fix it?

Thanks
Bob


----------

